# Gold prospecting question.



## chickenhawk (Aug 20, 2010)

Been panning for about a month now in Cherokee county and have found a bunch of dust and few flakes.  was interested in a small sluice box.  Anybody out there know if a sluice box will catch real fine gold??  Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

yes it will . if you use " miners moss" it will catch it and all the black sand then you just clean your moss in a bucket and pan out the sand


----------



## Juiceb23 (Aug 20, 2010)

Check with 10mm hunter he use to be all about some panning.


----------



## Burl E. (Aug 20, 2010)

*Homemade gold tools*

I have a 4" dredge that I use a good bit. I also have a bunch of other tools/stuff that I use to find and process material. Here are a few tools you can build somewhat cheaply. 

The gold sucker thing can be adapted to pump your material into a 5 gallon bucket. ( I built one and didn't have very much luck with it)

I haven't made the bucket classifier yet, but I think I will after looking at it again. 

I hope you find a pan full!


----------



## bds1078 (Oct 8, 2010)

I bought the Le Trap sluice, which will catch fine gold and is fairly simple to use. Several youtube clips of it in action. You have to be a bit more gentle with it compared to a metal one (made out of ABS plastic), but it is more mobile and cleanup is a breeze. Just be sure to classify down so no big pebbles are bouncing across it.

If you enjoy making the crevice tool listed above, then that's certainly the way to go. The fella on ebay sells the PSP tool for 19 bucks plus shipping (about 36 total). Ain't no way counting my time I could build it for that.

Happy hunting!


----------



## garnede (Oct 8, 2010)

Keene makes good sluice boxes.  Be sure to get one with the black rubber ridges (I know the box, not the web site it is linked to).  That way you will see gold stop there.  If it moves then you have too much water flow.  There are some that will collapse and fit into a 5 gallon bucket, but I use one that is 40" and about 14" wide.  Just be careful when washing off the sluice in to your pan, if you pour water too aggressively you can loose gold that splashes out of the sluice.


----------

